# WAMP Server



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Hi People,

I was entering database data. When I reopened phpAdmin I got an error. I forget the actual message it gave. Anyway, it more-or-less 'crashed'. I had entered alot of data.

I had read not to download Wamp Server over an existing copy. I Uninstalled WAMP Server, which was 'successful'. But it left the wamp folder in the HP(C directory, with all its contents. When I tried to delete the folder I get a message saying "permission denied". I am the only user/account on the machine.

I also tried to reinstall Wampserver but I get another error about some problem with line 135? 

How can I reinstall Wamp Server?


----------

